

Ask HN: Where can you find hardware hackers in Houston? - xkenneth

I run a small startup here in Houston and while finding good software hackers is easy (meetups and the like,) finding good hardware hackers seems to be rather tough. Does anyone have any suggestions?
======
joe_bleau
I know one...I'll point him at this topic. Are you looking for full-time help,
or more of a consultant/part-timer?

~~~
xkenneth
Both.

~~~
xkenneth
Rather either/or.

